# BRISTOL | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bristol* is a city, ceremonial county and unitary authority in England. Situated on the River Avon, it is bordered by the ceremonial counties of Gloucestershire to the north and Somerset to the south. Bristol is the most populous city in South West England. The wider Bristol Built-up Area is the eleventh most populous urban area in the United Kingdom.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Wapping Wharf : *​* Permanent building proposed to replace containers.*


*







*




























Wapping Wharf: Permanent building proposed to replace containers


A new shopping and eating centre could replace the shipping containers at Wapping Wharf in Bristol.



www.bbc.com





​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*£17 million redevelopment of 1000 Aztec West. *​The development will deliver electric vehicle charging points, a cycle spa including wellness facility with showers and lockers to encourage sustainable travel. The building itself will be transformed, going from 38,000 sq ft to 80,000 sq ft. There will be an additional floor added, making it a three-storey office building, along with a striking new external envelope. Once complete, the building will be able to house a 850 strong workforce.

Incorporating a gym & wellness centre, lakeside café and terraces, with rooftop terraces overlooking the lake parklands, there will also be a new and dramatic triple height entrance to the building. Attractive indoor and outdoor spaces will provide places to eat, meet, drink and work, with access to Wi-Fi and plug in points.

Completion expected in summer 2023. 







































































Your Building – Aztec West 1000







1000aztecwest.co.uk







​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*YTL Arena Bristol | Filton*​
*YTL Arena Bristol* is a 17,000-capacity indoor arena currently under construction, located on the former Filton Airfield’s Brabazon hangar.

Original plans were for the arena to be built next to Bristol Temple Meads railway station in Bristol, England, and was expected to be completed in 2020.

Original plans were for the arena to be built next to Bristol Temple Meads railway station in Bristol, England, and was expected to be completed in 2020.The site, which has become known as 'Arena Island', is to the south and across the River Avon from the station, and lies within Bristol Temple Quarter Enterprise Zone.The funding package for the arena scheme was approved by Bristol City Council in February 2014.

In 2019, YTL Corporation released details regarding their proposal to build the arena at the former Filton Airfield site. Planning permission was given in 2020, and construction started this year with completion by 2024.





































































Welcome to the home of supersonic | YTL Arena Bristol


We want to build a visionary venue and arena that Bristol and the West of England can be proud of. We want to put Bristol on the world stage.



www.ytlarenabristol.co.uk




​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Soapworks | Gardiner Haskins*​Soapworks will create a new district in Bristol city centre five minutes’ walk from both Temple Meads Station, Bristol’s main train station, and the new £500 million University of Bristol campus. Set within a new public square, it will comprise two new buildings alongside the restoration of a Grade II listed former soap factory that dates back to the 1860s. 

The scheme has planning consent for 154,000 sq ft of flexible office accommodation which will target a BREEAM ‘Outstanding’ rating and aim for net-zero carbon in operation, as well as 243 build-to-rent (BTR) apartments, 20% of which will be for affordable tenures, and 18,800 sq ft of flexible ground floor retail, hospitality and leisure space. The workspace will be divided into 18,000 sq ft in the existing Grade II-listed building and 136,000 sq ft in a new building which will aim to address the shortage of modern, sustainable workspace in the city, which has a high graduate retention rate of 51% and current office availability of just 106,000 sq ft, less than half the five-year average.

The proposed development is expected to deliver up to £200 million of social value according to independent consultant Social Value Portal, an additional 513 new net additional full time equivalent jobs within the Bristol economy, and £35 million per year of gross value-added contributed to the Bristol economy relating to new employment uses.



















































The Site — The Soapworks







www.thesoapworksbristol.co.uk







​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Castle Park View |98m|Topped Out *​Castle Park View is a 26-storey high-rise in Bristol.Set for completion in 2022, the development occupies the site of the former Central Ambulance Station at the corner of Castle Street and Tower Hill and was proposed in 2017, with work starting in 2019. Designed by Chapman Taylor, the development contains 375 apartments and is the tallest building in Bristol at a height of 98m 

The development forms part of an emerging tall building cluster around Castle Park. The 26 storey tower is one of five blocks and is clad in an offsite pre-fabricated façade system that consists of Moca Creme stone, inset clay bricks, window panels and spandrel panels 







































































Castle Park View - Studio, 1 & 2 bed apartments available to rent in Bristol


Studio, 1 & 2 bed apartments available to rent in Bristol




www.castleparkviewbristol.co.uk




​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Temple Island | Temple Meads*​In 2020 , Proposals designed by Zaha Hadid Architects to build a new district in Bristol with more than 500 homes, a hotel and conference centre have been backed by the city council’s cabinet.

Legal & General have been handed the lease for the Temple Island mixed-use site, which the council has agreed will now be completed in two phases.

The plans designed by ZHA will replace the previous proposal for a Populous-designed arena which was promoted by past mayor and RIBA president George Ferguson.

According to the cabinet report, the council gave approval on the condition that an office building not exceeding 100,000sq ft is constructed on the Temple Island site during the first phase of works.

The first phase of the plans will include up to 500 homes to rent and buy, of which 40% will be affordable, and two office buildings, with work to be carried out from 2021 until 2025.

The second phase will include another residential block, a conference centre and a 350-bed hotel which is expected to run from 2028 to 2029.

The plans will also provide connections to Temple Meads, a University of Bristol campus, neighbouring communities and the local transport network.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*St Philips Marsh Redevelopment*​
*At Temple Quarter and St Philip’s Marsh, one of the UK’s largest regeneration projects, *our vision is to transform over 130 hectares of brownfield land at the heart of the city over the next 25 years into a thriving, well-connected mixed-use community. The regeneration will create up to 10,000 new homes, 22,000 new jobs and bring £1.6 billion each year to the city economy.

The regeneration will put sustainable homes and jobs at the heart of the city, alongside new green spaces and a 24/7 economy, where visitors and residents can live, work and play.

A refurbished Temple Meads Station will build on its role as the region’s largest transport hub. Work will preserve the heritage of Brunel’s stunning station while creating a gateway to the city fit for the 21st century. Public transport, walking and cycling will all be made easier, creating a greener, well-connected community.

The project received a boost in June 2022, receiving £94.7m of government funding, The money will kickstart Phase 1 of the project, brining new entrances to Temple Meads station and delivering thousands of new homes and jobs to the area.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*St Mary le Port Redevelopment*​On December 2021 , FCBStudios' redevelopment plans for St Mary le Port Bristol received planning approval, spearheading the transformation of the key site into a vibrant piece of the urban fabric. The scheme embraces the historical importance of St Mary le Port church tower and ruins, reinstates pre-WWII street patterns while reconnecting the area with the city centre. Featuring office and commercial spaces, the project is set to improve central Bristol's working and shopping experience.

The project proposes three new buildings that replace three vacant 1960s bank buildings featuring office spaces and commercial units for retailers,cafes, restaurants and bars. The design improves access to Castle Prak, reinstating the historic street patterns while proposing the repair of the church's ruins, enabling the public's free access to the historical heritage.



























































































FCBStudios Designs Mixed-Use Development in the Heart of Bristol


FCBStudios' redevelopment plans for St Mary le Port Bristol received planning approval, a mixed-use project which embraces the historical importance of the site




www.archdaily.com




​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New Library for The University of Bristol*​The University of Bristol got the green light last year, to build its flagship new library and a public plaza in Clifton in a surprise u-turn by city planners.

Located on the corner of Elton Road and Woodland Road, the new architecturally significant building will be open for the wider community with a ground floor accessible to all, accommodating exhibition galleries, an events space, a programme of activities, new public art and a café. The project will include “_learning and research space, with capacity for around 2,000 new study seats, approximately 420,000 books and 70,000 journals and new study spaces_”. 

The university hopes to open the new library in 2026.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Temple Quarter Enterprise Campus*​
The University of Bristol is planning to build a new £300 million campus at Temple Meads. The development will transform a seven-acre site next to Bristol Temple Meads railway station into an open campus that will be part of the community, help to regenerate the area and benefit the whole city.

Seven new buildings will transform the former Royal Mail sorting office and part of the adjoining island, providing a mix of flexible research and teaching facilities, accommodation for up to 1,500 students and a range of commercial outlets.

Teaching and research will focus on digital technologies, and the campus will also include a new £43 million Quantum Technologies Information Centre and an innovation hub based on the successful Engine Shed model, with the aim of helping more start-up businesses to thrive.

The campus will initially cater for 3,500 students, the majority of whom will be postgraduates, and approximately 800 members of staff will be based there.

Facilities will also be opened up for public use, including a training and skills centre and resources which can be used by community groups. The new campus aims to be an attractive destination for all citizens and will include informal seating areas by the waterfront and a public art programme. Environmental sustainability is another key priority: the campus will be car free and aims to be carbon neutral by 2030.
































​


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finzels Reach development in central Bristol, comprising of 6 office buildings and a number of high density residential buildings, a few restaurants, cafes and a microbrewery - this phase comprising of the Halo office building, the 14 storey Millwright's Place and the 11 storey Cooper's Court:

recent topping out ceremony for Millwright's Place:









The finished product:










Halo render:










The latest live camera:










Latest phase with previous phases:










all info found here: BRISTOL | Finzels Reach | U/C


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*£550m plan to redevelop The Galleries centre in Bristol*​
Full details of the plan to tear down The Galleries centre and redevelop the 4.8 acre site will be revealed in a public consultation starting on 13 July.

The developer will then submit for planning in early 2023, with the aim of starting construction in Autumn 2024.

The 1.2m sq ft scheme will include offices, purpose-built student accommodation, a mix of open-market, affordable housing and build to rent, as well as an aparthotel and mixed retail – all to be built around a new pedestrian landscaped street.

The redevelopment plan is being driven by a sharp fall in the use of the shopping centre. Footfall in the centre is down 35% from pre-pandemic levels.

A change in shopping patterns, accelerated by the Covid-19 pandemic, have led to a greater number of vacancies in the Galleries which has made the current centre’s future increasingly challenged.

The shopping centre will remain open for two years prior to the start of demolition.




























The Galleries in Bristol to be demolished and redeveloped


Work is expected to start in the autumn of 2024, with the new city centre being opened in 2027




www.business-live.co.uk


----------



## Jeannie Gold (Mar 18, 2016)

There’s a lot going on. Some fantastic projects!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Chocolate Factory*​
Seen by many as a prime example of Easton's gentrification, the housing development at the site of the former Elizabeth Shaw Chocolate Factory - which sat empty and derelict for more than a decade - will comprise of 140 new homes, including 96 apartments and 44 houses.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*EQ 103 Temple Street*​The building will provide some of the largest open plan office floor plates in Bristol of up to 27,377 sq ft. CEG will also offer its ‘Let Ready Go’ studio concept, offering fully-equipped internet ready workstations enabling businesses immediate set up, easy expansion and contraction and access to high quality meeting and amenity space as part of a thriving and collaborative community. 

Over 500 construction jobs will be created per annum during the two-year build programme, as well as six local apprenticeship opportunities. Once complete, the building will accommodate over 2,000 people and will deliver £466 million GVA per annum from direct and indirect operational jobs*. 

Paul Richardson, investment manager at CEG, said: “We are making an immediate start on site in order to be in a position to offer 200,000 sq ft of the highest quality office space ready for occupation by the first quarter of 2023. 

“There is an acute shortage in supply of Grade A offices in Bristol and we’ve already seen a record number of pre let office deals in the city this year. We adopt an innovative approach to leasing, to deliver flexibility, as well as offering tenant fit outs, which reduces an occupier’s capital spend traditionally associated with a relocation.”


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Assembly Bristol*​
*An impressive waterfront development in the heart of the city. Following BT’s acquisition of Building A, Buildings B & C offer a range of unique spaces. Public realm is at the heart of Assembly, with spectacular new waterfront spaces for all to enjoy. Terraces and balconies capture the amazing views and extensive amenities make staff wellbeing the focus of this sustainable development.*

Buildings B & C at Assembly Bristol offer 120,000 sq ft across a variety of flexible commercial floorplates ranging from 1,800 sq ft – 7,810 sq ft. The plan draws from the character and context of the site, integrating it into the city.



Building A ( Completed )




















































Buiidling B





































Building C




























Assembly Bristol


Assembly is where it all comes together. Prime waterfront position and city centre location. Beautiful landscaping and abundant outdoor spaces. Fresh perspectives and stunning rooftop views.




assemblybristol.com


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Assembly's main office tower this weekend


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

joeyoe121 said:


> Finzels Reach development in central Bristol, comprising of 6 office buildings and a number of high density residential buildings, a few restaurants, cafes and a microbrewery - this phase comprising of the Halo office building, the 14 storey Millwright's Place and the 11 storey Cooper's Court:
> 
> recent topping out ceremony for Millwright's Place:
> View attachment 3450867
> ...


Progress this weekend:


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

View including a good number of Bristol's current and recently completed developments:


----------

